# Office PC für ca. 400€



## bludi007 (26. April 2011)

*Office PC für ca. 400€*

Da der alte Athlon 64 3000 von meinen Eltern langsam aufgibt, ist es Zeit für was neueres und moderneres.
Der PC sollte leise und zügig sein.
Genutzt wird er großteils zum surfen, schreiben und mal par Fotos bearbeiten.
Daher dachte ich, eine Onboardgrafik reicht aus.
Einb Stromfresser sollte es auch nicht unbedingt sein, daher weis ich nicht ob ich mit Sandy Bridge besser konmmen würde.
Aber ob dies preislich drin wäre....?
Oder sollte ich noch warten, bis AMD seine neuen auf uns los lässt?
Der PC soll dann auch wieder ein par Jährchen mitmachen.

dachte in etwa an folgendes:
- ca. 400€ 
- Gehäuse hab ich noch eins da (Midi Tower)
- Laufwerk hab ich auch noch da
- Phenom II X2 560 BE
- Asus M4A88TD-M Evo/USB3
- be quiet Pure Power 430W 80+ Bronze
- Kingston 4GB Kit Value PC3-10667
- Samsung Spinpoint F4 320GB SATA II
- Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit


schonmal vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. April 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Also ein Sandy Bridge Prozessor ist drin!
Intel Core i3-2100, 2x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80623I32100) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
MSI H67MA-E35, H67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (7680-021R) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Cougar A350 350W ATX 2.3 | gh.de (geizhals.at) DeutschlandDer Rest von dir ist  OK!


----------



## der_knoben (26. April 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Beim Laufwerk wäre wichtig, ob es IDE oder SATA Anschluss hat. Die meisten aktuellen MB verzichten auf den IDE Anschluss mittlerweile.
Ansonsten nimm das von Hansvonwurst. Das ist schneller als nen PhenomII x2 und beim NT hast du auf jeden Fall nicht Gefahr des BeQuiet Bugs.
HDD könnte man noch über eine Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB nachdenken.


----------



## Cinnayum (26. April 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Wofür braucht man für Office einen Phenom BE?

Ich hab meinen Eltern damals einen Athlon II X3 eingebaut und die Spannung im Bios gesenkt. (um gut 0,2 V)
Der dürfte bis zu 40W unter deiner Wahl liegen. Und ich denke darauf kommt es eher an  .

Du solltest vielleicht noch 20 Euro in einen leiseren Kühler stecken und / oder eine Festplattenentkopplung.

Damit wird das Ding unhörbar.


----------



## bludi007 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

darum habe ich das ja auch gepostet, um mir tipps und alternativen geben zu lassen.


----------



## der_knoben (26. April 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Also, wie sieht es aus, welchen Anschluss hat das Laufwerk? Wäre schon wichtig, wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe.
Ansonsten kannst du dir als CPU auch mal den AMD AthlonII x4 640 angucken. Der liegt vor dem i3.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. April 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Wo liegt denn der i3 vor dem Athlon X4?


----------



## salamandabiko (26. April 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Wo liegt denn der i3 vor dem Athlon X4?


 
Im Performancerating und in den meisten Spielen.


----------



## der_knoben (26. April 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Naja, also in Spielen liegt der i3 oft sogar vor dem PhenomII x4 955. In Anwendungen ist der AthlonII x4 aber schneller.


----------



## bludi007 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Also ich hab vorhin vergessen darauf zu antworten. sry.
Das LW hat SATA, is in meinen AUgen mittlerweile standard und drum fand ich das nicht mehr erwähnenswert. 
Und selbst wenn, an 20-30€ für ein neues LWsoll e nicht scheitern.
Mir geht es primär darum, dass sparsam und leise ist.
So wie ich das ja mit bekommen habe, is AMD mitn Verbrauch etwas schlechter. 
Der Aufpreis bei Anschaffung ist ja nun auch nicht so extrem (Phenom zu I3)


----------



## Joel-92 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*



der_knoben schrieb:


> kannst du dir als CPU auch mal den AMD AthlonII x4 640 angucken.



Ja, die CPU ist nicht schlecht. Ich habe die auch. 4x 3,0 GHz. Hat wirklich Power!
Und für 85 € wirklich sehr günstig.


----------



## bludi007 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Abend, 
da ich keinen neuen Thread erstellen will, nutz ich gleich meinen alten.
Ich bräuchte wieder nen Office PC, aber diesmal bis auf Monitor alles.
Dachte da an folgendes:

A6 6350                                                                               ~92€
MSI A75MA-G55, A75                                                            ~75€
Kingston HyperX blu. DIMM Kit  4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9      ~34€
Samsung Spinpoint F3  500GB                                                ~33€
Cooler Master Elite 332                                                          ~38€
Cougar A400/R 400W                                                            ~42€
Pioneer DVR-219LBK                                                             ~22€

Primär:                                                                                ~*336€*


dazu kämen noch:
Windows 7                                                                          ~80€
Logitech Desktop MK120                                                       ~15€


Insgesamt:                                                                          *~431€ + Versand*


Betriebssystem und Tastatur+Maus würde ich später nach bestellen.
Weis nun net ob ich noch nen andren CPU Kühler brauch?
Der PC soll natürlich leise und fürs surfen und schreiben gedacht sein.
Das ein oder andere Video wird sicher auch mal bearbeitet, aber nicht in HD und da dauerts eben mal länger....
Alles zusammen maximal 500€, aber wie gesagt, Betriebssystem und Eingabegeräte werden sicher später bestellt.
Also zur Zeit maximal 400€, weniger ist immer besser 

Für Änderungen bin ich gern offen, wobei ich nicht hoffe, dass es Richtung I3 geht mit der "schwachen" Grafik.


----------



## huntertech (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Wozu brauchst du denn eine stärkere Grafik? Ich hätte jetzt Brazos, also die ganz schwachen Fusions vorgeschlagen, aber nur, wenn du das Videoschneiden auf einen anderen PC verlagern kannst.


----------



## bludi007 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Also anderer PC kommt leider nicht in Frage.
Der PC soll ne ganze Weile mitmachen, aber wenn das Wandeln eben ne Stunde länger dauert, dann dauerts eben länger.
Wäre nur für Urlaubsvideos, sprich 1-2 mal im Jahr.
Also primär surfen usw... und nebenbei mal Fotos oder Videos.
Aber der PC soll halt schon ne Weile mitmachen, sprich net in 2-3 Jahren wieder aufrüsten...


----------



## huntertech (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Für Office macht so ein Rechner auch 10 Jahre  Also wenn das Rendern wirklich völlig egal ist, hier mal etwas sehr stromsparendes (<30 Watt)

 APU + Board: Asrock E350M1 (~80€) oder Asrock E350M1/USB3 (~90€) oder Zotac Fusion (passiv, ~125€)
  Ram: 1x4GB DDR3-1333 z.B. von G.Skill oder Corsair (~20€)
  HDD: Western Digital Scorpio Black (320, 500 GB) (~42-55€)
  Laufwerk: LG GT40N Slim (CD, DVD, ~25€) bzw. Sony BC-5500S (+BR lesen, ~80€)
  Case + NT: Antec ISK 300-65 (~65€)
  SSD (optional!): Crucial m4 (64GB, 128GB) (~90-165€)


----------



## bludi007 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Joa wegen der TDP hab ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht, aber die "geraden" mit 60 Watt und Turbo gibts ja noch net.
Ich weis auch, dass 4 Kerner vlei bissl oversized ist, aber das Ding ist für Verwandschaft und ich will net in wenigen Jahren wieder wegen neuen PC angesprochen werden.
Wegen den Ram bin ich mir auch unsicher, denke der HyperX ist auch net nötig, aber bei den andren stand ECC und da bin ich mir unsicher bezüglich Bedeutung und wegen 2-5€ mehr...


----------



## huntertech (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

ECC ist soweit ich weiß nur eine Funktion, mit der die Hersteller Spezifikationen im Ram abspeichern können, die von manchen Boards geladen werden können. Welchen Ram du nimmst ist egal, nur bei Brazos 1x4GB, bei LIano 2x2GB. 

Wie soll Office denn jemals mehr Leistung brauchen als meine Konfig liefert?


----------



## bludi007 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Naja wenn ich mir den jetzigen PC anschau mit XP SP3 und Kaspersky..... und wie ich den noch in Erinnerung habe vor par Jahren... der hat Software bedingt ziemlich abgebaut.
Die Software die neu erscheint braucht sicher auch mal irgendwann mehr Ressourcen als die jetzige und für sowas soll er "annähernd" gerüstet sein.
Auch wenns nur Office ist.
Ich weis, dass man das net so so abdecken kann und für die Zukunft planen kann.
Aber lieber auf Dauer gesehen bissl mehr Leistung, oder net?


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Ich versichere dir, dass du auch mit einem jahrealten P4 mit Office 2010 arbeiten kannst! Du darfst nur nicht vergessen, auch mal ab und zu Windoof neu zu machen!


----------



## bludi007 (28. Juli 2011)

Der jetzige Athlon 64 lahmt ziemlich, trotz einer ein Jahre alten Windows Installation. Glaub aber auch, das das Board langsam aufgibt. Ich bin halt der Ansicht, dass 4 x 2,4 ghz nunmal schneller sind als 2 x 1,6ghz. Aber ne ssd beschleunigt schon ziemlich ein System. Diese wäre bei der liano Zusammenstellung nicht drin. Hm .....


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Wie wäre es mit einem Intel Pentium G840, 2x 2.80GHz, boxed, ASRock H61M-VS, H61 und einer kleinen Grafikkarte?


----------



## bludi007 (28. Juli 2011)

62€ dafür? Würde ich da mit nen I3 2100 Net besser kommen? Ich überleg auch, ob USB3 sinnvoll ist?


----------



## der_knoben (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*



huntertech schrieb:


> ECC ist soweit ich weiß nur eine Funktion, mit der die Hersteller Spezifikationen im Ram abspeichern können, die von manchen Boards geladen werden können. Welchen Ram du nimmst ist egal, nur bei Brazos 1x4GB, bei LIano 2x2GB.
> 
> Wie soll Office denn jemals mehr Leistung brauchen als meine Konfig liefert?



So, erstmal richtig stellen, was ECC ist: Fehlerkorrekturverfahren
Das mit dem RAM Spezifikation wird hier gespeichert : Serial Presence Detect EEPROM

Wenn der Rechner wirklich lange reichen soll, dann nimm den i3, dazu ein AsRock H61M U3S3 mit 2x2GB CL9. Da hast du dann USB3 auch dabei. Sollte also passen.


----------



## bludi007 (28. Juli 2011)

Also annähernd wie die andere config? Dachte Nu mit dem liano kann ich endlich wieder amd zusammenschrauben. Aber der ist wohl doch etwas zu viel des guten.


----------



## der_knoben (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Naja, Liano ist ja nicht schlecht, den kannst du auch nehmen. Nen i3 hat halt nen bisschen mehr bums als CPU, dafür ist die Graka von Liano besser.


----------



## bludi007 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Hm, wenn man so liest im Netz, is wohl der I3 doch das bessere.
Notfalls könnte man ja später mal ne Graka einbauen, falls doch was zu lahm werden sollte.
Dies glaub ich aber eher weniger.
Da werd ich nochmal was zusammen suchen und posten.


----------



## riedochs (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Die Grafik vom Liano brauch aber sehr schnellen RAM damit die es bringt. Beim I3 sollte man eher zum 2100T greifen, der hat nur 35W TDP und kostet lausige 10 Euro mehr.


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Für die genannten Anforderungen würde auch ein Intel Pentium G840, 2x 2.80GHz, boxed (BX80623G840) | Geizhals.at Deutschland mehr als ausreichen.

edit: Ups, hatte ich ja schon vorgeschlagen, sorry


----------



## bludi007 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Da find ich aber den I3 2100T attraktiver mit 35 W TDP.

I3 2100T
Intel® DH67BLB3
KVR1333D3N9K2/4G
Cougar A350
Cooler Master Elite 343
LG GH-22NS
Spinpoint F3

Verbessrungsvorschläge?
Hoffe das mit dem RAM passt so.


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Sieht gut aus 

Board könnte man auch ein ASUS P8H61-M EVO Rev 3.0, H61 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBF60-G0EAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland nehmen.

Wenn Du keine Grafikkarte nimmst, reicht auch ein Cougar A300.


----------



## bludi007 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Grafikkarte ist nicht geplant, aber mann weis ja nie.
Wenn je eine noch verbaut werden sollte, dann erst in paar Jahren und eh nur ne passiv gekühlte.
Wegen den paar Euronen kommts dann net drauf an.
Lieber bissl Reserven haben.


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Ja nimm besser das Cougar A300, 350W brauchst du nicht, selbst mit GraKa! Board hat Softy ja schon vorgeschlagen, alternativ: 

 mATX: MSI H61M-E33 (~50€) bzw. Asrock H61M/U3S3 (~55€, incl. USB 3.0 u. Sata III) 

ATX: Asrock H61iCafe (65€) oder Gigabyte GA-PA65-UD3-B3 bzw. MSI PH67A-C43 (~80€)


----------



## riedochs (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Ich war bis heute mit allen Intel Mainboards zufrieden. Von daher kannst du daß nehmen.


----------



## bludi007 (28. Juli 2011)

Also das asrock ist preislich sehr schön. Vielleicht findet später mal noch ne crucial m4 noch ein neues zuhause.


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

SSDs würde ich sowieso immer empfehlen. Die bringen subjektiv viel mehr als irgendein schnellerer Prozessor!


----------



## bludi007 (28. Juli 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> SSDs würde ich sowieso immer empfehlen. Die bringen subjektiv viel mehr als irgendein schnellerer Prozessor!



Ja, da stimm ich dir zu. Bereu es absolut nicht, dass ich mir letztes Jahr die vertex2 gekauft habe.


----------



## bludi007 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

1 x Intel Core i3-2100T, 2x 2.50GHz, boxed (BX80623I32100T)
1 x Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1)
1 x Cooler Master Elite 330 schwarz/silber (RC-330-KKN1)
1 x Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer 3
1 x Cougar A300  300W ATX 2.3
1 x Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit  4GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3N9K2/4G)
1 x LG Electronics GH22NS50 schwarz, SATA, bulk
1 x Samsung Spinpoint F3  500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ)
1 x MSI PH67A-C43, H67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (7673-031R)


Oder brauch ich den CPU Kühler nicht unbedingt?
Passiv wäre sicher auch geil.


----------



## huntertech (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Den CPU-Kühler brauchst du nicht, mach den Boxed drauf. Passiv wäre ganz Nett aber recht teuer. Wenn dir der Boxed nicht leise genug ist (obwohl er richtig konfiguriert schon sehr leise ist!), kannst du ja nen Scythe Ninja 2 Rev. B nehmen, einen sehr leisen Lüfter draufmachen (z.B. die T.B. Silence von Enermax) und den noch weiter drosseln.

Oder du wartest 8 Monate, dann kriegste meinen Ninja 

EDIT: Das mit der CPU würde ich mir nochmal überlegen. Office hin oder her, bei mir dreht sich der Magen um, wenn ich bedenke, ich sollte für weniger Leistung mehr bezahlen !?


----------



## bludi007 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

1 x Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit  4GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3N9K2/4G)
1 x Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer 3
1 x LG Electronics GH22NS50 schwarz, SATA, bulk
1 x Cooler Master Elite 330 schwarz/silber (RC-330-KKN1)
1 x Intel Core i3-2100, 2x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80623I32100)
1 x Cougar A300  300W ATX 2.3
1 x MSI PH67A-C43, H67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (7673-031R)
1 x Samsung Spinpoint F3  500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ)


*Preis: 316,46*

Also 10€ mehr bezahlen, dass die CPU 30 Watt TDP weniger hat und 0,6 GHz weniger...
So oft ist der PC dann sicher auch wieder nicht an und es bleiben 10€ mehr übrig, für die zum späteren Einbau gedachte Crucial m4 64GB übrig.


----------



## huntertech (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Sieht gut aus  Warum du unbedingt ein teureres ATX-Board brauchst ist ja dir überlassen aber es passt alles


----------



## bludi007 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*



huntertech schrieb:


> Warum du unbedingt ein teureres ATX-Board brauchst ist ja dir überlassen aber es passt alles


 
d.h.?
ASRock tuts auch oder auf M-ATX wechseln?

hab ja noch nix bestellt.


[EDIT]

1 x ASRock H61M/U3S3, H61 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)
1 x Intel Core i3-2100, 2x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80623I32100)
1 x Cooler Master Elite 330 schwarz/silber (RC-330-KKN1)
1 x Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit  4GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3N9K2/4G)
1 x Cougar A300  300W ATX 2.3
1 x LG Electronics GH22NS50 schwarz, SATA, bulk
1 x Samsung Spinpoint F3  500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ)

[/EDIT]


----------



## Softy (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Sieht prima aus 

Ein leiser Gehäuselüfter wäre vielleicht eine gute Investition, z.B. Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm oder Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm

Dazu noch EKL Alpenföhn Case Spätzle.


----------



## bludi007 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Bezüglich Gehäuselüfter dachte ich eig. erstmal abwarten wie laut das so jetzt alles ist.
Und gegebenfalls später noch nachrüsten, da ja bestimmt eh noch ne SSD einzughalten wird, auf der dann Win 7 drauf kommt.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Ich kann noch die Lüfter hier empfehlen:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/368805
(Da sind sogar noch "Spätzle" bei!)


----------



## Softy (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Ist natürlich eine Option. Für das System reicht ja ein Gehäuselüfter vollkommen aus.


----------



## huntertech (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Also ich würde beim Elite schon 2 Nachrüsten, einmal den bereits eingebauten ersetzen, und dann noch einen (ich weiß nicht, ob vorne oder hinten keiner ist, aber in den freien Platz sollte noch einer rein).

Du hast Entkoppler vergessen  Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer 3

Beim Board kannst du noch mit einem mATX-Board sparen, wenn du nicht so viele Erweiterungsslots brauchst.

 mATX: MSI H61M-E33 (~50€) bzw. Asrock H61M/U3S3 (~55€, incl. USB 3.0 u. Sata III) 

ATX: Asrock H61iCafe (65€) oder Gigabyte GA-PA65-UD3-B3 bzw. MSI PH67A-C43 (~80€)


----------



## bludi007 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

1 x ASRock H61M/U3S3, H61 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)
1 x Intel Core i3-2100, 2x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80623I32100)
1 x Cooler Master Elite 330 schwarz/silber (RC-330-KKN1)
1 x Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit  4GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3N9K2/4G)
1 x Cougar A300  300W ATX 2.3
1 x LG Electronics GH22NS50 schwarz, SATA, bulk
1 x Samsung Spinpoint F3  500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ)

299,68 € ohne Versand.
Alles von Hardwareversand, außer der HDD Vibe.

1 x Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer 3



Hinten sitzt einer drin, d.h. es müsste da vorne noch einer rein.
Aber ob das wirklich nötig ist bei dem Prozessor?


----------



## huntertech (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Nein, es muss kein Lüfter rein, aber es sollte  Den Hecklüfter würde ich tauschen, dürfte ein sehr billiges und nerviges Modell sein.


----------



## bludi007 (29. Juli 2011)

Das ist mir klar. Hinten der wird auch ersetzt, aber vorn noch ein zusätzlicher?


----------



## huntertech (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Wie gesagt: Man macht es eigentlich so, ist aber kein muss.


----------



## Softy (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Ohne dedizierte Grafikkarte reicht ein (Heck-)Lüfter vollkommen aus.


----------



## huntertech (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*



Softy schrieb:


> Ohne dedizierte Grafikkarte reicht ein (Heck-)Lüfter vollkommen aus.


 Klar reicht der, war ja auch nur ein Vorschlag mit dem Frontlüfter


----------



## bludi007 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*



huntertech schrieb:


> Klar reicht der, war ja auch nur ein Vorschlag mit dem Frontlüfter


 
Ist schon ok, trotzdem danke.
Aber ich werd erstmal nur den Hinteren tauschen.
Bei Hardwareversand.de ist es doch so, dass wenn ich die Artikel über eine Suchmaschine aufrufe, Rabatte bekomme, oder?
Gabs da nicht auch einen, wo man die Versandkosten net bezahlen muss, wenn man zwischen 23 und 6 Uhr bestellt?


----------



## Softy (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Bei mindfactory zahlst Du bei Bestellung zwischen 0h und 6h keine Versandkosten.

Das bei hardwareversand.de funktioniert nur manchmal. In seltenen Fällen ist der Artikel über den Link auch etwas teurer. Daher würde ich jeden Artikel vergleichen.


----------



## huntertech (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Jap, HWV war das mit der Suchmaschine, die Versandkostenfreiheit zwischen 24h und 6h war Mindfactory. Würde zur Bestellung bei HWV dann dabeischreiben, dass der Lüfter dazu da ist, hinten eingebaut zu werden und dass der Originallüfter vom Gehäuse nicht mehr eingebaut werden soll!


----------



## bludi007 (29. Juli 2011)

Ehm, sind die nicht fertig zusammengebaut und verpackt?


----------



## Softy (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Ähm nein, außer Du packst das hier mit in den Warenkorb: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Rechner - Zusammenbau


----------



## bludi007 (29. Juli 2011)

Ne das mein ich net. Das wärs ja noch, den Rechner zusammenbauen lassen. Ich meinte die Gehäuselüfter werden doch sicher vom gehäusehersteller verbaut. Dann werden die Gehäuse nur noch verpackt und gehen raus zu den onlineshops. Ich glaube dann kaum, dass die, die Ovp aufreißen und die luffis tauschen und am ende noch ganz kostenlos.


----------



## huntertech (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Klar, wenn die dir den Rechner zusammenbauen (eben wenn du den Zusammenbau in den Warenkorb schmeißt), dann müssen die logischerweise auch von jedem Bauteil die OVP aufmachen. Aber du kannst bei der Bestellung eine Bemerkung hinzufügen, da würde ich dann reinschreiben, dass die den bereits verbauten Gehäuselüfter rausnehmen sollen und beilegen sollen und stattdessen den anderen Lüfter im Warenkorb hinten ins Gehäuse einbauen sollen. Müssten die eigentlich machen.


----------



## bludi007 (29. Juli 2011)

Naja, das bissl kann ich wo schon selber machen. Macht ja Spaß das zusammen "schustern"


----------



## Softy (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Achso  

Wenn Du selbst baust, bleibt der Serienlüfter vom Gehäuse natürlich mit in der OVP. Austauschen kannst Du ihn ja dann selbst.


----------



## bludi007 (29. Juli 2011)

Ja das wunderte mich schon. Ich bau immer selbst zusammen. Also ich post am we nochmal wies nun genau ausschaut bezüglich Komponenten. Bin jetzt erstmal zum fußball


----------



## huntertech (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Oh, ich dachte jetzt auch, dass du Hardwareversand bauen lässt 

Viel Spaß beim Fußball


----------



## bludi007 (29. Juli 2011)

Nene, ich lass doch keine anderen an meinen pc's rumfuchteln. Das mach ich schön selber. 

*Off Topic* 

Was hast gegen Fußball?


----------



## huntertech (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Bin nicht so der Sportler und Fußball schon garnicht 

[/Offtopic]


----------



## bludi007 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

So siehts aus, aber habt ihr vielleicht ein Gehäuse als Vorschlag, wo das Netzteil unten eingebaut wird?
Oder ist das nun nicht so von Belangen?


1 x ASRock H61M/U3S3, H61 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)
1 x Cooler Master Elite 330 schwarz/silber (RC-330-KKN1)
1 x Intel Core i3-2100, 2x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80623I32100)
1 x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XL1 Rev. 3.0, 120x120x25mm, 1000rpm, 69m³/h, 13dB(A)
1 x Cougar A300  300W ATX 2.3
1 x Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer 3
1 x Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit  4GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3N9K2/4G)
1 x LG Electronics GH22NS50 schwarz, SATA, bulk
1 x Samsung Spinpoint F3  500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ)


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Das ist egal, nur ich würde empfehlen, auf deinen Boden zu achten, wenn du z.B: Teppich hast und das NT unten eingebaut wird, ist es nicht sonderlich gut, wenn der Lüfter auch nach unten zeigt. Die Konfig sieht soweit auch gut aus, nur würde ich mir ggf. den Gridd zu einem kleineren (µATX)-Gehäuse überlegen.


----------



## Softy (2. August 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Als µATX Gehäuse könntest Du Dir auch mal das hier anschauen: AeroCool QS-200 | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## bludi007 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Mit Verzögerung wurde erst vor kurzem bestellt.
Der HDD Vibe Fixer wird leider nicht benötigt, aber ich werd ihn halt in meinem PC verbauen.
Festplatte hab ich erstmal noch ne alte genommen (bei den Preisen kauft man sich einfach keine HDD)
Gehäuselüfter fliegen raus und werden noch durch nen "rumliegenden" SilentWings ersetzt.

1 x ASRock H61M/U3S3, H61 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)
1 x Intel Core i3-2100, 2x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80623I32100)
1 x Cougar A300  300W ATX 2.3
1 x Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer 3
1 x Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit  4GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3N9K2/4G)
1 x LG Electronics GH22NS50 schwarz, SATA, bulk
1 x AeroCool QS-200 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
1 x Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium + SP1 64 bit

Ich sag nur n "fettes Dankeschön" und sorry, dass ich mich plötzlich net mehr gemeldet hatte.
Der PC rennt und alle sind zufrieden.

DANKE!!!!


----------



## Softy (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Das freut doch zu hören, dass alles gut läuft, und Du zufrieden bist


----------



## bludi007 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Da nun der PC mit ner alten HDD von meinem Rechner läuft und ich für diesen ne größere SSD will, (Daten siehe Signatur) würde ich gern meine Vertex 2 in den Office PC verbauen und mir ne Crucial M4 128GB zulegen.
Irgendwelche Einwände, Alternativen?
Mein genanntes System mit dem Q9300 wird nächstes Jahr durch Bulli 2 oder Ivy abgelöst, daher sollte die SSD "relativ zeitgemäß sein".
Ich denke aber mit der Crucial fahr ich nicht verkehrt.

Schonmal Danke.


----------



## Softy (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Die Crucial ist sehr gut  Alternativ gäbe es diese hier: Corsair Performance Pro Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CSSD-P128GBP-BK) | Geizhals.at Deutschland Oder die Samsung SSD 830.


----------



## bludi007 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Also die Crucial M4 passt mir preislich besser.
Ich würde es nun so machen:
Mein Rechner (siehe Signatur) bekommt ne Crucial M4 128GB
Office PC meine "alte" Vertex 2 60GB und die schon verbaute Seagate ....irgendwas (500GB, 7200rpm, 16MB Cache)


----------



## bludi007 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

So, nach langen hin und her überlegen und mehrmaligem Nachfragen bei "softy" hab ich mich nun endlich dazu durchgerungen....
Die Crucial M4 128GB ist bestellt und die Vertex 2 wandert in den Office, da die derzeitige HDD im Office einfach zu lahm ist.
Wenn dann Ivy draußen ist und die 7950 mit Direct CuII verfügbar ist, wird der Q9300 + Anhang in Rente geschickt. 
Aber da werde ich dann zeitnah einen neuen Thread eröffnen.


----------



## bludi007 (9. November 2012)

bludi007 schrieb:


> Mit Verzögerung wurde erst vor kurzem bestellt.
> Der HDD Vibe Fixer wird leider nicht benötigt, aber ich werd ihn halt in meinem PC verbauen.
> Festplatte hab ich erstmal noch ne alte genommen (bei den Preisen kauft man sich einfach keine HDD)
> Gehäuselüfter fliegen raus und werden noch durch nen "rumliegenden" SilentWings ersetzt.
> ...


 
Ich müsste das hier nochmal auskramen, da ich den Gehäuselüfter (ist ein be Quiet NB 120mm mit 3Pin ANschluss, stammt aus meinen 1. Rechner) sich nicht übers MB steuern lässt.
Egal ob ich den an Cha1 oder Fan1 anschließe, immer ~1450 RPM.
Der läuft schon die ganze Zeit so schnell, da mir das noch nie aufgefallen war.
Und ganz ehrlich, mit den 3Pin und 4Pin, PWM usw. blick ich nicht so ganz durch 
Überlege nun nen Adapter zu bauen 12V>7V und ans NT zu klemmen...

Edit:

Oder ist das doch ein Silent Wings?


----------



## Softy (9. November 2012)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Mit dem Board kannst Du leider nur einen PWM- (also 4pin-)Lüfter regeln (am CHA_FAN1 Anschluss). Der PWR_FAN Anschluss ist nicht regelbar.

Daher wäre der 7 Volt Adapter die beste Lösung.

Der Link funktioniert nicht


----------



## bludi007 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*



Softy schrieb:


> Der Link funktioniert nicht


 
Meinst das Bild?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das so richtig umgesteckt?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (9. November 2012)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Ja, jetzt kann man es sehen.

Da würde ich wie gesagt zu einem 7 Volt Adapter greifen.


----------



## bludi007 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Noch ne Frage bezüglich Dämmung.
Gibts was Preiswertes um nur die linke Seite "zu zustopfen"?
Da sind zwei Öffnungen für 120er und da würde ich gern ne Matte reinklemmen/kleben was auch immer.



bludi007 schrieb:


> Ist das so richtig umgesteckt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (9. November 2012)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Ja, das mit dem Anschluss passt so.

Das einfachste wäre, die Lüfteröffnungen von innen mit Klebeband abzukleben. Oder ein Stück Pappe zurechtschneiden und dann von innen abkleben.


----------



## bludi007 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Ja das wäre auch ne Möglichkeit 
Aufs einfachste kommt man wie immer nicht von alleine.
Ich bedanke mich schonmal und meld mich dann nachher nochmal, um Bescheid zugeben, ob alles funktioniert.


----------



## Softy (9. November 2012)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Dann viel Spaß beim Basteln


----------



## bludi007 (9. November 2012)

So, es funzt alles. Innen hab ich etwas Styropor über die Öffnungen geklebt. Dessweiteren gleich mal die Kabel ordentlicher verlegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (9. November 2012)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Prima  Ist der Rechner denn jetzt leiser?


----------



## bludi007 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Wie bekomm ich denn diesen blöden Anhang hier unten wieder weg? 
Wenn man ganz ruhig ist, hört man ein leichtes Summen/Rauschen, welches aber der alten Festplatte geschuldet sein kann. (Sicherlich 3-4 Jahre alt).

Kurz gesagt, es hat sich gelohnt!
Nicht nur der Akkustik, sondern auch wegen der Optik. 
Was tut man nicht alles für die Eltern. 

Fettes Danke


----------



## Softy (9. November 2012)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Wenn die Festplatte Geräusche macht, kannst Du die entkoppeln: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/53957-softy-albums-hdd-entkopplung-4971.html

Funktioniert super


----------



## bludi007 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Tja, wenn das so einfach wäre....
Die Festplattenhalterungen in dem Gehäuse, ehm naja,bescheiden konzipiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieses Seitenteil klappt man runter, schraubt alles an, wenns denn passen würde (ne 3,5" HDD) und das wars eigentlich....
Verbaut ist aber auch noch der Boxed vom Sandy, welcher nun auch nicht der leiseste ist.


----------



## Softy (9. November 2012)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Du kannst die Festplatte ja in einem freien 5,25" Schacht entkoppeln.

Der boxed ist normalerweise schon OK, vielleicht kannst Du den noch etwas runterregeln.


----------



## bludi007 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Lüfter runterregeln ist IMMer das Erste was ich mache.
Im UEFI hab ich den auf Level 1 und 45°C eingestellt. Läuft mit ~1000 RPM.
Vielleicht könnte ich aber die Temp auf 50-55°C einstellen?
Langsamer kann ich ihn aber übers UEFI nicht machen.


----------



## Softy (9. November 2012)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Ja, die Target Temperatur auf 50-55°C setzen reicht völlig aus. Bei mir ist der Kühlerlüfter auf Level 1 und Target Temp 65°C


----------



## bludi007 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Hab ihn jetzt auf 60°C und der wird nicht langsamer.
Hat der ne minimum Drehzahl von 1000? 


_Gerade eben kamten die Staubfilter, welche ich für meinen Rechner (siehe Signatur) bestellt hatte.
Die sind ja cool, einfach außen dranklatschen und fertig._


----------



## Softy (9. November 2012)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Ich weiß nicht, was die niedrigste Drehzahl vom boxed Kühlerlüfter ist  1000rpm klingt aber realistisch.

Kannst Du mal Bilder von den Staubfiltern posten?


----------



## bludi007 (9. November 2012)

Na dann kann ichs mit dem boxed nicht ändern.

Bilder von den Staubfiltern sind in meinem Q9300 Fred....


----------



## bludi007 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Ich kram das nochmal aus.
Bräuchte mal noch nen CardReader, schwarz, intern und bei Mindfactory und nicht mehr als 10-12€
Revoltec Procyon 1.5 bulk 3.5" Multi Slot Kartenleser
DeLOCK 57in1 Cardreader, USB 2.0 (91674) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bessere Vorschläge?


Danke.


----------



## Softy (14. November 2013)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Ich würde den von DeLOCK nehmen, weil der auch SDXC-KArten erkennt.


----------



## bludi007 (14. November 2013)

Und sdxc ist genau was? Damit kenn ich mich echt null aus.


----------



## Softy (14. November 2013)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

SDXC ist einfach nur die neueste Generation von SD-Karten, eben schneller und höhere Kapazität. Wobei ich ja keinen USB2-Kartenleser mehr kaufen würde, sondern einen externen USB3-CardReader, z.B. LogiLink Cardreader & Writer, USB 3.0 (CR0034) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## bludi007 (14. November 2013)

Gibt's aber leider nicht bei mindfactory. Weisst ja, dass ich noch den True spirit 120 bestellen möchte. Aber für das Geld ist der CR trotzdem sehr attraktiv.


----------



## Softy (14. November 2013)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Hier kannst Du mal schauen: SDXC -> USB 3.0 -> Kartenleser -> Speicherkarten -> Hardware


----------



## bludi007 (15. November 2013)

Also der Kingston sieht interessant aus und ist auch lagernd. 
http://m.mindfactory.de/product_inf...3-0-Stick-Single-Slot-Kartenleser_796878.html


----------



## Softy (15. November 2013)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Der ist sicher nicht verkehrt, liest aber halt nur diverse SD-Karten. Wenn ihr aber keine anderen Speicherkarten im Haus (bzw. in der Kamera ) habt, passt der schon


----------



## bludi007 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Also das sind doch genau die gleichen Formate, welche unterstützt werden. 
Produktvergleich Kingston MobileLite G3 Reader, USB 3.0 (FCR-MLG3), LogiLink Cardreader & Writer, USB 3.0 (CR0034) | Geizhals Deutschland


Ich glaub das Teil haben meine Eltern...


----------



## Softy (15. November 2013)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Ja, dann passt der CardReader


----------



## bludi007 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

So habe nun doch erstmal nur den True Spirit bestellt.
Meine Schwester brauch wohl auch bald ne neue HDD/SSD (mal schauen zu welchen Gunsten entschieden wird) und da kann ich den CR da mitbestellen.
Habt ihr mal noch ne Empfehlung für nen 16GB USB 3.0 Stick?
Mir schwebt dieser hier vor.

Trotzdem schonmal Danke.


----------



## Softy (15. November 2013)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Also ich habe diesen hier: SanDisk Cruzer Extreme 32GB, USB 3.0 (SDCZ80-032G-X46) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sehr feines Teil, fühlt sich (fast) so schnell an wie eine SSD  Den gibt es ja auch als 16GB Variante.


----------



## bludi007 (22. November 2013)

Also gestern kam der True Spirit 120 M BW an. Nachher noch einbauen. Bin echt gespannt.

Nachtrag.


Der Kühler wurde doch erst heute eingebaut.
Als ich ihn aus der Verpackung nahm, war ich doch etwas erschrocken, dass er so doch groß ist.
Im Lieferung enthalten sind: Bebilderte Anleitung in s/w auf Deutsch und Englisch für Sockel 115x, 775, 2011 und AMD, Der Kühler, 120mm Lüfter, 4 Halteklammern, Backplatte, Montagerahmen und diverses Schraubenzeug für die jeweiligen Sockel.
Wobei 115x und 775 fast identisch sind.
Montage ging eigentlich relativ einfach, wenn man bedenkt, dass ich seit nem Jahr keinen mehr montiert hatte.
Etwas enttäuscht war ich, als beim Abzeiehn der Schutzfolie etwas Klebstoff zurück blieb und ich diesen nun mühsam und vorsichtig entfernen musste. (Hatte ich so auch noch nie erlebt).
Nun etwas kurz zu den Temperaturen.

Diese hatte ich gestern Abend nochmal mit Prime95 (in-place large FFTs) mit 4 Threads über eine Stunde getestet.
Ausgelesen wurden die Temps mit CoreTemp 1.06 RC6, Speed Fan 4.49 und CPU-Z 1.67.1 lief auch noch.
Sowie vorhin nachdem der True Spirit verbaut war.

*max. Temperaturen* * boxed                                 |               True Spirit 120 M BW*
CPU         |                          |  40°C                          * |*                         31°C
Core 0      |                          |  60°C                        *   |*                         48°C
Core 1      |                          |  59°C                          *| *                         48°C

*Im idle   * 
CPU         |                          |  31°C                          * |*                         25°C
Core 0      |                          |  32°C                        *   |*                         31°C
Core 1      |                          |  31°C                          *| *                         29°C 

Die Werte vom Boxed im idle sind in etwa genau, hatte gestern vergessen sie zu notieren. 
Im Anschluss mal noch ein paar Bilder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bedenken bei der Kompatibilität mit einer Grafikkarte habe ich allerdings schon.
Wie man auf den folgenden Fotos erkennt, ist nicht viel Platz bei dem hier verwenden µATX Mainboard "AsRock H61M U3S3.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bei der Festplatte lasse ich mir auch nochmal was anderes einfallen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich denke, softys Lösung hat was.


Softy schrieb:


> Wenn die Festplatte Geräusche macht, kannst Du die  entkoppeln:  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/53957-softy-albums-hdd-entkopplung-4971.html
> 
> Funktioniert super


----------



## Softy (23. November 2013)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Die Bilder werden bei mir nicht angezeigt


----------



## bludi007 (23. November 2013)

Bei mir stehen die nur da. Anhang. ..... 
Bekomme das auch nicht anders hin.
Auf jedenfall hat er bei dem kleinen Sandy 10°C mit der dazugehörigen WLP gebracht. Obs Sinn gemacht hat oder nicht ist mir herzlich egal,  da ich einfach mal wieder basteln wollte.


----------



## Softy (23. November 2013)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Aber er ist doch hoffentlich leiser als der boxed-Kühler?


----------



## Rosigatton (23. November 2013)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Ich habe den True Spirit auch schon verschraubt, und bei mir war nix mit Klebereste. Hast wohl Pech gehabt 

Aber sonst bist Du mit dem Kühler doch zufrieden, oder ?


----------



## bludi007 (23. November 2013)

Leiser ist er definitiv. 
900rpm lagen konstant an, egal ob idle oder last.
Ich muss wohl mal im UEFI die Temperatur anpassen. Vielleicht schaff ich ja die minimal Drehzahl von 600rpm.
Für Office PCs ist er mehr als nur ausreichend. 
Die aktuellen Prozessoren schafft er meines Erachtens problemlos,  zumindest wenn nicht oder gering übertaktet wird. 
Für das Geld kann man mit dem Kühler wirklch nichts verkehrt machen. 

Was mir noch einfällt,  seit wann zeigt es bei Core Temp den Verbrauch der CPU an? 
Es sind beim I3 2100 ca. 5 Watt im idle (ca. 1600 MHz) und unter Last ca.30-35 Watt (3200 MHz)


----------



## Softy (23. November 2013)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Das klingt doch gut 

OpenHardwareMonitor zeigt den Verbrauch der CPU schon lange an. Finde ich eh besser als CoreTemp, weil bei OHM eine praktische Gadget-Funktion integriert ist und kein Adware-Scheiß mit installiert wird.


----------



## bludi007 (23. November 2013)

Ja mit dem Adwarezeug neuerdings ist Wahnsinn. Wenn man was von Chip.de runterlädt 
Den OHM werde ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## bludi007 (24. November 2013)

So Bilder funktionieren nun. 
Man sollte mal die Bildvorgaben beachten.


----------



## bludi007 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Ich bins mal wieder....
da ich nun aktiv World of Tanks spiele und dies auch übern den PC bei meinen Eltern tun (wenn ich mal hier bin), lahmt die IGPU vom I3 doch sehr.
Habt ihr ne kleine preiswerte Graka parat?
Zurzeit sind 1280xXXXX auf low mit 40-12 fps echt kein Spaß.
Wie gesagt, kleine Graka, am besten passiv.
Ich sagmal bis max. 40€, falls mehr muss ich abwägen...

Danke.


----------



## Rosigatton (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

HIS Radeon HD 6570 Silence, 1GB DDR3, VGA, DVI, HDMI  ~ 50,-

Sapphire Radeon HD 6450, 1GB DDR3, VGA, DVI, HDMI  ~ 31,-


----------



## bludi007 (7. Februar 2014)

Also die zweite graka sagt mir schon zu. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass der Monitor glaube nicht einmal 1680xXXXX schafft. Wo kann man eigentlich die iGPU vom I3 2100 ansiedeln?


----------



## Softy (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Die HD 6450 ist schon ein Stückchen schneller als die Intel HD 2xxx: Test: Intel Graphics HD 4000 & 2500 (Seite 13) - ComputerBase


----------



## bludi007 (8. Februar 2014)

Hm mal schauen ob die überhaupt noch rein passt neben den CPU Kuhler (siehe Foto).Vom Stromverbrauch dürfte es ja nicht all zu viel sein, da ich meine Eltern ja nicht ruinieren will.... *hust*


----------



## bludi007 (9. Februar 2014)

Ich sehe gerade, dass die 6450 auf dem Niveau der HD 4000 ist. 
Die 6570 aber knapp doppelt so schnell wie die HD 4000. Also ca. 75% Aufpreis für ca. 100% mehr Leistung. 
Das finde ich eigentlich ok.
Vorausgesetzt, dass ich noch halbwegs richtig Kopfrechnen kann.


----------



## Rosigatton (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Ich würde auch eher die 5670 nehmen


----------



## bludi007 (9. Februar 2014)

Gibt's noch empfehlenswerte von anderen Herstellern? Ich mag HIS einfach nicht. Fragt nicht nach,  ist halt so.


----------



## Rosigatton (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Office PC für ca. 400€*

Vielleicht die XFX : PCIe mit GPU (AMD/ATI): HD 6570, Kühlung: passiv
Oder eine aktiv gekühlte.


----------



## bludi007 (9. Februar 2014)

So richtig sagen mir die Anderen nicht zu.
Zu teuer und aktiv, ne. 
Werd ich wohl doch mal was von HIS kaufen..... :-/


----------



## bludi007 (15. Februar 2014)

Die Karte ist nun verbaut. 
Donnerstag Vormittag bei Hardwareversand.de bestellt, Mittag überwiesen Freitag früh Zahlungseingang bestätigt und abends an DHL übergeben. Heute Mittag angekommen. 
Top!! Zockerherz was willst du mehr? 

Die Karte ist viel größer wie ich dachte. 
Der Kühlkörper geht auf der Rückseite nochmal so groß rum.
Daher musste der true spirit wieder raus. 
Also boxed wieder einbauen,  nur wo ist er?
Schön wenn man zu den Eltern sagt, hebt die Kiste auf, da ist der original Lüfter drin und Montagematerial für den neuen...
Natürlich wie vom Erdboden verschwunden. 
Wieder zu mir gefahren und den boxed vom 3570K geholt + Standard Aerocool Gehäuselüfter, abnormal laut der Aerocool. 
Fliegt raus oder wird gedrosselt. 
Frames sind mit alten Settings auf über 100fps geschnallt bei WoT.
Temperaturen liegen wo bei 65°C.
Muss das morgen mal genauer beobachten.


----------



## bludi007 (25. Februar 2014)

Also die Temperaturen lagen so bei 70-74°C.
Die Gehäuselüfter habe ich durch die Enermax T.B. Silence 120mm @ 900rpm getauscht und mit Spätzle entkoppelt. Die Akustik ist um einiges angenehmer geworden aber die Temperaturen ging auf 78°C hoch. Den gedrosselten Silent Wings habe ich darauf hin seitlich auf die Karte blasend montiert und es brachte vielleicht 2°C Verbesserung. Seitliche Lüfter sind anscheinend mehr oder weniger immer unnütz. Ich habe nun die Details bei WoT wieder runtergeschraubt und halt VSync aktiviert. 50-60 fps. Mehr wollte ich auch nicht erreichen,  Optik ist viertrangig.... 

Zum Schluss muss ich echt nochmal die Enermax T.B. Silence empfehlen. Für das Geld absolut top.
Leise und drücken spürbar Luft durch. 
Mit Alpenfön Case Spätzle entkoppeln und man hat ne preiswerte, leise und ausreichende Gehäusebelüftung.
Absolut zu empfehlen und schlecht sehen sie zudem auch nicht aus.


----------

